# Bee bee tree seedlings and seeds.



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

I've got Bee Bee tree seedlings and seeds for sale. These trees provide an excellent source of nectar yielding bloom from July well into August. This late bloom is what makes these trees so valuable to both bees and and beekeepers. I have four mature trees and standing under them in August the hum from the bee activity is just tremendous. I have freshly collected, cold treated (stratified) seeds ($10 a pack, about 100 seeds.) and a good supply of dormant seedlings as well. Now is a good time to plant dormant seedlings, it's common practice right through February. The dormant seedlings are shipped and planted bare-root.
Bare-root trees _roots_ will grow after the trees are planted. Those few extra months of root growth give the trees an edge over container trees planted in spring.
The trees establish more quickly. Contact me at [email protected] with any questions and for sizes and prices on what I have available.







These white flowers bloom in late summer and the bees really love them. The trees get over 100 softball sized flower clusters. It's not uncommon to see as many as 20 bees on a single cluster! The red "berries" come after the bees have done their work.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 727x483.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 727x483.









  ​ #*2*  







07/25/13, 04:10 PM


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Would these trees make it in Colorado?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's native to Korea and hardy in Zone 4 to 8.

Martin


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

DW said:


> Would these trees make it in Colorado?


Hi DW, all the gray areas on this map (University of Fla.) show the trees hardy zone. As Paquebot mentioned, they are hardy in zones 4-8. There are a few spots in Colorado where they may need more winter care to help them in their 1st few years such as mulching around roots and burlap wrap perhaps. I am confident they would do well in most all of Colorado, they are good winter hardy t







rees.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely tree. How is the honey?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Maura, search comes up with "real fruity flavor and is very pale and clear, or white." Offhand, can't think of any other honey with that description.

Martin


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

Maura, Martin is correct with those characteristics. I would only add sweet to the description. The trees are in the citrus (Rutaceae) family, so this may be where the fruity flavor comes in.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

Just an update: I have freshly collected, stratified (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds from this year's crop. They are $10 a pack (about 100 seeds) and shipping free in USA. Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Do the seeds germinate easily?


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

The seeds are not hard to get started. The cold treatment really boosts germination. I send along good tips I have learned through trail and error with these seeds and I guarantee good, viable seeds. I am always happy to lend advice on the trees.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

I still have stratified (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds available as of 03/07/2014. They are $10 a pack with shipping included. (USA) Now is a great time to get some seeds started indoors and get some extra growing time in before planting outside in spring. The seeds aren't hard to get sprouted and grow inside. I send along good tips I have learned through trial and error with them. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

I do still have stratified, (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds available, as of 04/05/2014. Contact me here or at J[email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

I have Bee Bee tree seedlings available as of 5-22-14. The seedlings I have now are on just beginning to leaf out nicely after spending a very cold winter outside with no extra protection. They are good, tough stock with nice woody stems. As availability and size will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected]. I do have Bee Bee tree seeds available as well. The seed is stratified (cold treated) and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 a pack (about 100 seeds) with shipping included in USA.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

The seedlings are very nice.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

John 677x

Sent you an email


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

SueMc said:


> The seedlings are very nice.


Thanks for the kind words Sue.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

John67x said:


> I have Bee Bee tree seedlings available as of 5-22-14. The seedlings I have now are on just beginning to leaf out nicely after spending a very cold winter outside with no extra protection. They are good, tough stock with nice woody stems. As availability and size will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected]. I do have Bee Bee tree seeds available as well. The seed is stratified (cold treated) and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 a pack (about 100 seeds) with shipping included in USA.


***The above post is correct and current as of 7-14-14.


----------



## angeldalton (Jul 15, 2014)

SueMc said:


> The seedlings are very nice.


The seedlings is nice and I use to do this but this month I am very irritated with the increase in bee population. Guys please suggest some precaution to clear them from my house?


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

I have new starter packs available! The pack includes four 1-2" seedlings in small peat containers and one pack (about 100) of stratified (cold treated) seeds. The total with Priority USPS shipping (2-3 day delivery) included, anywhere in U.S.A. is $30. If you just want seedlings, the total is $25 shipped. These small sprouts can be grown through the rest of this season and either planted outside in the fall or kept inside over winter while they go dormant. The seeds can be started anytime and cared for the same way. I do have larger seedlings available as well. As availability and size on the larger seedlings will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected] with orders or any questions.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

John, what state you located in?
Your seedlings look nice! I like to know the geographical source of seeds before I buy them.
Thanks!


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

northergardener said:


> John, what state you located in?
> Your seedlings look nice! I like to know the geographical source of seeds before I buy them.
> Thanks!


I am in S. E. Pennsylvania where I have 4 mature Bee Bee trees I collect the seeds from.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

Just wanted to update: I have a good supply of seedlings and seeds, starter packs are also available as listed above. As availability and size on the larger seedlings will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected] . 08-20-2014


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

Fall is a good time to get these trees pl;anted. I still have a good supply so contact me here or at [email protected] for availability/sizes or with any questions. Posted 09/10/2014.


----------



## John67x (Oct 23, 2010)

Fall is an ideal time to get these trees planted. I have a good supply of seedlings and fresh (stratified) seeds so contact me here or at [email protected].


----------

